# Sonido de discoteca en la industria del car audio



## Jose Bladimir Navarro (May 19, 2008)

Hola a toda la comunidad de Foros de Electronica.

Mi pregunta es la siguiente:

Como lo he repetido en varias ocaciones, soy fanatico del car audio y ahora se me metio algo en la cabeza, para lo cual solicito de su colaboracion.

Es posible instalar en un vehiculo un equipo al estilo discoteca?, osea dos o tres reproductores y un mesclador?, para poder hacer mesclaz.

Existen productos de este tipo para la industria del car audio?.

espero que me puedan colaborar.

hasta una nueva oportunidad.

El Propio BLACHO.


----------



## Dano (May 19, 2008)

En car audio no se utilizan mezcladores y bandejas porque no hay lugar.

Poder se puede utilizar, solo necesitas conseguir un inversor.


----------



## PATEDEFUA (May 19, 2008)

Te quiero ver manejando pasando cambios y estando atento a las señales de transito sin distraerte, mientras buscas un vinilo para poner en una de las tres bandejas giradiscos haciendo mezclas, jajaja  

NO WAY - A los 100mts de haber arrancado ya tenes un accidente y un juicio en puerta...

El audio es solo un elemento de confort y compania del auto.

Cuando tienes mas Equipo de Audio que Auto, entonces tenes mas chances de sufrir y hacer sufrir a los demas un accidente de transito, en los cuales muchos terminan en muerte   

Pero bue, algun dia maduraremos o moriremos en el intento.

Perdon, no quiero ser fatalista, solo soy realista, sino prendan la TV, miren los diarios o escuchen Radio, todos los dias se estan matando, lo que no se dice (en muchos casos) es a que volumen iba el equipo de musica sonando.


----------



## Jose Bladimir Navarro (May 19, 2008)

hola patedefua, me parece muy correcta tu apreciacion, la comparto en todo sentido, pero creeme una cosa.

solo coloco mi vehiculo a sonar en eventos de car audio, osea con el vehiculo parado y con las puertas cerradas, no me gusta manejar y ponerlo a todo volumen, eso es dañoso.

pero muchas gracias por tu apreciacion.

Att. El Propio BLACHO.

Perdon, con las puertas abiertas.


----------



## FORRITO (May 19, 2008)

Jose Bladimir Navarro dijo:
			
		

> Perdon, con las puertas abiertas.



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about10805.html


----------



## Alfgu (May 20, 2008)

Un amigo mio tambien amante del car-audio, tenia en su coche un equipo de mezclas mas 2000 watios de sonido, claro, que el audio lo escucha con la radio del coche, pero a la hora de utilizar la mesa de mezclas, es en concentraciones "Tuning" y Car-audio. Un dia lo puso a todo volumen con el coche cerrado a cal y canto y reventaron todas las ventanas y se le desencajaron los plasticos del salpicadero, puertas y demas habitaculo con la consecuencia de llevarle al taller y no volvio a poner otro equipo igual mas, y quedandose con un equipo de audio "normalito" de 500 wats, el otro con mesa de mezclas, lo vendio para pagar el arreglo del coche.


----------



## santiago (May 20, 2008)

yyy mira la solucion mas efectiva y facil, ademas de estetica es comprar una notebook usada o media viejita
y ponerle un soft como el virtual dj
ventajas:
no consume mucha corriente y no nesesita mucho voltaje
guardas la musica en el rigido o en cds
podes ver videos y reproducirlos a la vez
te sale muucho mas barato y con una calidad de sonido no tan inferior
saludos


----------



## damian2009 (Abr 19, 2010)

Ponete una cumbia Josesito.. jjeje


----------



## KNIGHTKNIGHT (Abr 19, 2010)

buenas yo creo que para ahorrarte espacio y dinero mejor pones una pc portatil en tu carro, con programas para mezclar y reproducir y todo eso, todo en una sola maquinita que le de salida a los ampli


----------



## damian2009 (Abr 19, 2010)

> para ahorrarte espacio y dinero mejor pones una pc portatil en tu carro


Ojo, no vayas a poner una ENIAC de la decada del `70... jajaj. Si lo que queres es reducir costos de tiempos e instalación, ahorrar bateria del auto y no poner en riesgo el equipo a ulilizar, hace caso a los que te dijeron que pongas una pc portatil. No existe nada como una pc, tenes acceso a todo y control total de lo que queres hacer. Es más, con los debidos conceptos informaticos podes poner en control total c/u de las partes electronicas del vehiculo.


----------



## KNIGHTKNIGHT (Abr 19, 2010)

eso ademas de que toda la musica que tengas la vas a tener a mano, separada por carpetas, lista de reproduccion como quieras, no hay como una pc para reproducir music hasta en la casa tambien, claro habrá que protejerla de las vibraciones yo mi laptusa la tengo encima de un cojin que yo mismo hice con varias fibras para que no vibre con el sonido


----------



## Dano (Abr 20, 2010)

Alfgu dijo:


> Un amigo mio tambien amante del car-audio, tenia en su coche un equipo de mezclas mas 2000 watios de sonido, claro, que el audio lo escucha con la radio del coche, pero a la hora de utilizar la mesa de mezclas, es en concentraciones "Tuning" y Car-audio. Un dia lo puso a todo volumen con el coche cerrado a cal y canto y reventaron todas las ventanas y se le desencajaron los plasticos del salpicadero, puertas y demas habitaculo con la consecuencia de llevarle al taller y no volvio a poner otro equipo igual mas, y quedandose con un equipo de audio "normalito" de 500 wats, el otro con mesa de mezclas, lo vendio para pagar el arreglo del coche.



Aunque este thread estaba muerto y lo revivieron sin razón contesto igual.

Cuando una de las ventanas se sale o rompe las demas no se van a romper porque en el habitáculo la presión se va a 0 (una forma de decir nomás) ya que escapa por la ventana...


----------



## electrico (Abr 20, 2010)

si quieres mezcla*R* musica en el carro comprate este celular q*UE* es un equipo de mezcla q*UE* no ocupa espacio y tiene todo lo necesario incluyendo equalizador y efectos de bass boost para q*UE* tengas un incremento en los graves.
samsung m7600


----------



## damian2009 (Abr 21, 2010)

> si quieres mezcla*R*  musica en el carro comprate este celular q*UE* es un equipo de mezcla q*UE* no ocupa espacio y  tiene todo lo necesario incluyendo equalizador y efectos de bass boost  para q*UE*  tengas un incremento en los graves.
> samsung m7600


Desde mi más preciado respeto, eso desdel el punto de vista de comparación con una_ notebook_ es una porquería. Desde cuando un celular puede efectuar operaciones rapidas para emular un complejo sistema de mescla de buena calidad y almacenamiento de tracks?????????????????? Lo que estas aconsejando es una aberración. El celular es para hablar y freir cerebros, deja que las computadoras hagan los suyo que es CALCULAR.


----------



## Josefe17 (Abr 21, 2010)

alfgu dijo:
			
		

> Un amigo mio tambien amante del car-audio, tenia en su coche un equipo de mezclas mas 2000 watios de sonido,


2000 w, ¿de dónde? Quemas la batería o que, son *166,6 A* a 12 V. Un alternador da 120 A +-.



			
				alfgu dijo:
			
		

> Un dia lo puso a todo volumen con el coche cerrado a cal y canto y reventaron todas las ventanas y se le desencajaron los plasticos del salpicadero, puertas y demas habitaculo con la consecuencia...



Y sordo como una tapia, los oídos también estallarían (los tímpanos)

Josefe17


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Abr 21, 2010)

josefe17 dijo:


> 2000 w, ¿de dónde?


Varias horas con el auto rodando se pueden cargar unas buenas baterías.

Un compañero posee baterías KHC2400 de gel, con 128Ah c/u. 



Click aquí si quieren enterarse de todo el proyecto.


----------



## zxeth (Abr 21, 2010)

que buena camionetaa!. lastima que esos cables no quedan muy decorativos que digamos u,u. jajaja. Decile a tu amigo que esconda esas baterias en algun lugar que quedan muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuy mal. Los que hacen algunos es ponerla "DENTRO" de el bafle para esconderlas y no fuera . o hacerles una cajita con metacrilato si quiere que se vean y no quedan tan A LA VISTA


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 21, 2010)

¿Que pasa cuando cortocitcuitas una de esas baterías?


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Abr 22, 2010)

¿Que pasa? No lo se. Pero es predecible saber que pasaría.

Si el conductor no es suficientemente _grueso_ se funde. En corto, estará pasando mas de 1.000A fácilmente, con una sola batería. Y si el conductor soporta esa corriente se daña la batería, porque como podrás saber, las baterías de ciclo profundo, por lo general no están diseñadas para descargas rápidas, como si, las de ácido que van en los motores de autos.


Tacatomon, infiero que tu sabes bien esto. Así que no entiendo a que viene dada tu pregunta.


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 22, 2010)

mmm, La pregunta la hice con un poco de sarcasmo...
Pero, igualmente me causa un poco de curiosidad, al hacer corto con la batería fundiría cualquier cable... Supongo que la gente que instala eso debe de saber eso perfectamente...
He de decir que me pasó por la cabeza que si se queda en corto mucho tiempo con el conductor que soporte la corriente, podría explotar...


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Abr 22, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Supongo que la gente que instala eso debe de saber eso perfectamente...


Te digo que si y no. La mayoría (por no decir todos) solo con aficionados al tema. Que se emocionan con la palabra watts. 

Casi siempre los que mas saben de electroacústica son los que compiten en la modalidad de "SQ", o sea, calidad de sonido. Como dicen los Argentinos, _la tienen bien clara_. Y seguidos por los competidores de SPL que por lo menos estudian el diseño de las cajas para "marcar" muchos decibeles, ya sea con tonos senoidales puros o medido dentro de un average musical, sumado a una buena corriente en el vehículo, como en este caso.

En esa camioneta, usan conductores calibre 0 AWG, tanto para el positivo como para el negativo:



Y fusibles de 150A para cada linea:

 

Esa camioneta aún tiene alternador original, prontamente uno de 270A. En algunos casos usan alternadores de Ambulancia. 


Cabe destacar que a mi me gusta este tema solo por "curiosidad". En el ámbito del sonido, para satisfacer mis necesidades no hacen falta tantos decibeles.


----------

